# Best Portable Table Saw? (With Rousseau Table)



## bsix (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking to get a new (er) table saw and have narrowed it down to the Bosch 4100, Ridgid 4510 and the Makita 2705. The reason for this (now) is a big project where I have to fix something that the my house builder is refusing to correct. I will need to rip 110 boards. The future to do list includes storage boxes, storage shelves and some bookcases for our study.

Now for the price of any one of these saws + rousseau table I can get a nice hybrid or even used cabinet saw. While I would like to go in this direction, my better half put her foot down on this one, mainly due to size and weight of a hybrid saw.

With the roussea table I can store the saw on a heavy duty shelf, get it out of the way and fold up the rousseau table. Out of sight out of mind. Unfortunately with a larger saw this won't happen. There is also some benefit as I have some rental units and they may be an odd occasion where I will need a portable saw.

My main criteria are: Riving knife (all 3 have one) 24" rip capacity, dado capability, easy to true up blade / rip fence performance up to 3" cuts, low noise and long lasting bearings. I think with the Rousseau table the quality of the fence will not be important as I would the Rousseau fence for the cuts.

I like the fence on the ridgid much better than the bosch, but that Is a moot point. I'm concerned about the noise on the Ridgid, as well as long term performance.

At the end of the day, I know it is not ideal, but looking for a portable table saw that can do an adequate job for hardwood bookcases.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No little direct drive table saw is going to rip 3" lumber well.

For the money you're looking at spending, knowing what I know
now, I would go with the Eurekazone or Festool system. Pretty 
safe, easy to store, expandable, and will hold value pretty well for 
reselling if/when you want to upgrade or change your approach. 
Benchtop saws are designed with planned obsolesence and proprietary
universal motors will be costly to replace.

Don't get me wrong, I think these new saws with the riving knives
are a cool thing, but they just can't perform at the same level
as a belt-drive saw with a lot more mass in it and an induction
motor.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you compared dust collection shroud on those three? I got a different brand, but in the retrospect I regret that I did not pay enough attention this.
Per previous comment: Track saws are great, but not very convenient for ripping narrow boards.


----------



## bsix (Jan 23, 2011)

I've used the long straightedge approach with my circular saw and right now is the way I cut boards. I'm sure the festool and the Eurekazone are much better with a zero clearance design.

My question - I have to do more than 100 rips to take sheet material down to 22" wide. Does the Eurekazone have the ability to set the equivalent of a fence and just go with that. Because this will take a long time if I have to measure one side, clamp, measure the other side, clamp, and then go back and check squareness and then run the circular saw vs. setting the fence on a table saw to the proper width and just cranking out 100+ cuts.

Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## ezdino (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi guys.
Yes we do have a new tool for this type of cuts.
The ripsizer. Only 36" long system.
Works like an edge guide but with an extra edge.
You can see it at youtube.
search ripsizer

to make it easy.
here is a video with all the details.





thanks
ycf dino
eurekazone inc.


----------



## mxrdrver (Feb 10, 2011)

I have the Bosch 4100 and the Rousseau 2775. Love them both. I don't have luxory of a shop. I only have a 8' X 12' storage shed to keep my tools. Whenever I want to make something, I have to bring everything outside onto the driveway. The Rousseau folds up and is easily portable. The Bosch drops right into it and I have the benefits of a Biesemeyer style saw fence. And, Loren, this little saw can handle 3" lumber. I've ripped through kiln dried 4×4s.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been favoring bosch here lately with most my purchases. Seems they have not forgot what quality is. Dewalt too.


----------



## jwint22 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with "mxrdriver". I also have the Bosch 4100 with the gravity rise stand. Purchased from Lowes who had the best price once you factored in shipping from online sites, at least the ones I could find. Plus, I love the convenience of their return policy. You have the option of a 2 year extended warranty for $90 or a 4 year for $170.

I am not sure about Bosch's warranties, luckily have not had to use them, but Lowes replacement policy is the sh&t! I cut 4×4 treated lumber with this saw all day and it does not have any problems other than the slight inconvenience of having to filp the wood over.

I am guessing you already have made a purchase by now, but thought I would respond to hopefully help out someone else in the future. I also agree with "resurrected" in favoring Bosch for just about anything they make. I was a bit concerned when they moved most of their manufacturing from Europe to Mexico, but so far the quality seems to be the same.

I would recommend taking a look at Rousseau 2775 ($340). This is the first I have seen it, but I can already tell I would prefer it over the gravity rise stand. The right side of the table just does not extend far enough to use the fence for most of my needs. The gravity rise is great for portability and storage, however, even with the left and rear extenders added, the Rousseau looks like a better setup. Having checked it out I also see they have an outfeed table for about $140. Good Luck


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I worked in the field installing cabinets for 13 years.I have used Delta, Makita ,you name it! I have burned out more light duty saws then most people have owned.The Bosch was the best.Best fence best motor and model with the mobile stand was the best.I used that saw for three years and about 5 hi rises and 100 single family homes.But the PRICE TAG OUCH!!!!! For what you pay you can get a Hy- bred.It seems crazy what they charge for those saws compared to what you can buy with that money! I say put both your feet down and even a hand and get you really want you will better off in the long run!


----------



## alken2626 (Jul 15, 2011)

picture of how saw fit into rousseau table stand system. my saw is portable like to keep it that way can i adapated to my bosch with gravity stand and also more picture of that great fence you made. thank you in advance alken2626


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

No portable saw is going to be quiet. The difference between saws that use universal motors (portable) and induction motors noise wise are incredible.


----------

